# Aggressive guppies and babies



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a very aggressive school of guppies. They have huge appetites. If you stick your hand in the tank, they show no fear and "attack". There are 2 males and 6 females. 

I think they may be killing smaller guppies. I have had three die and all were the smallest of the group -- 2 females and 1 male. The two females were outcasts and did not hang with the group. The male seemed to get along, and could have died due to somerhing else. I have a new tank and the ammonia was a little high (0.5) but none are showing any distress. 

I'm curious as to how they will behave once they have babies. My plan was to let them have babies in the tank as it is heavily planted with plants suspended near the top. As I have no desire to raise guppies I thought this was a natural way of preventing overcrowding. My dad thinks I should take the babies out of the tank into a smaller tank, especially considering their behavior. 

Any opinions? I don't want to use the birthing nets and traps that I've seen. Right now I have 9 guppies in a 34 gallon tank with no other fish, so I have plenty of space.

Are my piranhas in guppy clothing going to devour all their babies? I know all guppies do it but are some more aggressive about it than others?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

its totally normal for guppies to act that way, wouldn't say they are aggressive.
they will eat fry like lots of fish do, they are pigs who will always eat and get excitable when you appear every time as they think you will feed them every time. they will attack your fingers I presume cos they think it may be food.
once the mother has the fry she will not eat them, but after a small amount of time she will so they need to be separated.


----------

